

Crypto Stick becomes Nitrokey - tete
https://www.nitrokey.com/blog/2015/crypto-stick-becomes-nitrokey

======
tete
Because there usually is a lot of snake oil:

In this case hardware and software is Open Source. Crypto Sticks existed for a
while.

There are people you can trust behind it, like the German Privacy Foundation
and NLnet.

